# My new "groundbreaker"... with a surprise!



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's the new 1/2 corpse I just finished... it's pretty basic, but you may notice the piece of pipe in the back of his throat... that's the outlet for my air cannon! 

He'll end up sitting in front of a tombstone in my yard (right next to the sidewalk), with a mini LED spotlight on him.

The tank/valve will end up sitting behind the tombstone.


Oughtta be good for scaring at least a few ToT's!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Looking great. I bet it will work awesome.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

what kind of a finish did you use on that bucky? way cool!


----------



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, hopefully one post of "How to" won't screw this thread up too bad...

I put on latex gloves, and proceeded to spray "Great stuff" into a pile on a piece of cardboard, then I'd grab some, smear it on the skeleton, and repeat... until the whole thing was covered with a thin coat. Let it set up for several hours and make with the paintin'!

I painted everything but the teeth with rattlecans, using a combination of 2 different shades of olive green, dark brown, and flat black.

The teeth were just done with some crappy acrylics and cheapy brush I had laying around.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm going to steal your idea of using great stuff to corpse and also use the color. I need to change up my brown stained corpses a bti next year. Deffinetly a good prop!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

creepy, AND scary.


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 13, 2008)

very cool...


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Coolness!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Great idea, AND it looks good too!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thats good looking, you're gonna get some screams for sure...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Corpse looks good. Nice color too

where the heck do you live, is that SNOW on the ground..
yikes


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like that idea...NICE


----------



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

Lilly said:


> Corpse looks good. Nice color too
> 
> where the heck do you live, is that SNOW on the ground..
> yikes


Haha.. no snow yet... that's the very light concrete floor of my front porch.

Although, it's supposed to be like 27 degrees tonight.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Great idea. That thing is B.A.


----------



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

*Now with video!!!*

Here's video... 




I *WISH* the sound was this "screamy" in person, but I think it just over powered the mic in the camera... It's actually a very loud burst of air. The "hiss" you hear afterwords is the compressor refilling the tank. Also, the lights between his fingers are on 8' wires, so they can be placed to shine ON him when he's in the yard. The yellow light is on when the prop is off, and it goes out and the red light comes on when the prop is triggered.


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

very cool....so who are you going to have go out in the yard to clean up all the piles of do-do the ToTers are gonna drop after this thing goes off?


----------



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

Blastin said:


> very cool....so who are you going to have go out in the yard to clean up all the piles of do-do the ToTers are gonna drop after this thing goes off?


I'll make their parents do it!


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Steve Filpansick said:


> Well, hopefully one post of "How to" won't screw this thread up too bad...
> 
> I put on latex gloves, and proceeded to spray "Great stuff" into a pile on a piece of cardboard, then I'd grab some, smear it on the skeleton, and repeat... until the whole thing was covered with a thin coat. Let it set up for several hours and make with the paintin'!
> 
> ...


that was the same thing I did to acheive the texture on my fake flame bowl...








it works great!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Steve Filpansick said:


> I'll make their parents do it!


ROFL - I love it. Great job. Please, Please take video of the tots reactions to this that would be so cool.


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll second the request for video of reactions ...


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

is that a bucky or bart


----------



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

Lotus said:


> is that a bucky or bart


It's a Bucky.


----------

